# Anyone a WoW player? :o



## Beans (Apr 5, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone from here plays wow or anything. If not what other games do you play?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 5, 2014)

Played for 6 years then got bored. Played a few other mmo's since including starwars, rift, warhammer and gw2. Dont really play a lot now days, plants vs zombies online has had my attention lately.


Rick


----------



## Ambush (Apr 5, 2014)

Team Fortress 2.. COD series .. Battlefield series.. I got lots...


----------



## frostblue (Apr 5, 2014)

used to play until late lich king, then started playing again around about patch 5.1,same problem really got bored/burnt out, not only that
with enclosures to build and a stockpile of PS3 games to finish, just does not seem worth it much! that and 11 90s leaves nothing left to do.


----------



## Beans (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol ambush somone hacked my bf's BF4 account, and has been playing it and getting all these achievements haha. Always seems to be a russian >_>

What about warlords blue? Coming back for that?


----------



## frostblue (Apr 5, 2014)

Beans said:


> Lol ambush somone hacked my bf's BF4 account, and has been playing it and getting all these achievements haha. Always seems to be a russian >_>
> 
> What about warlords blue? Coming back for that?



possible, i was checking out some of the announced changes earlier on actually, bit let down by the shaman info, but hunter and mage seem to still have some appeal to me, and garrisons might be interesting, but then again, so far no planned flying, honestly i guess ill just have to see! at the very least would like to check it out, now just to put up with the long wait.


----------



## Beans (Apr 6, 2014)

There will be flying eventually I think, and even if theres not it's not a big deal. It will help it feel populated that's for sure. The mage changes are alright. Warlocks are doing absolutely retarded DPS at the moment One in our guild is critting for 2 mill >_> Maybe if you are on Barthilas I might see you around!


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 6, 2014)

I am totally and hopelessly addicted to playing Rust.. Would love to give Elder Scrolls online a play, but can't fork out the cash just now


----------



## frostblue (Apr 6, 2014)

elder scrolls online does look interesting, will check it out after a few months and everything has settled with it, the sheer information behind it seems impressive.

ah i mostly stick to khaz'goroth alliance side, though if i do come back id like to start a few horde side pvp realm alts. warlocks are quite powerful atm, i stopped trying to keep up with them ages ago!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 6, 2014)

games currently playing lol ffx-ffx-2 hd remaster, Bravely default, monster hunter 3 ultimate, zelda skyward sword, ,kingdom hearts dream drop distance


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 6, 2014)

atm I play dayZ .


----------



## rockethead (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got a ps4 so ghost battle field 4. kill zone I don't like but on my computer I play a boring game dragon oath don't know why I play it?
level 86 it has taking ages to get that high must be addicted I guess


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 6, 2014)

Yup, I do. Saeilfa#1679 if you wanted to add me.

There will be flying in 6.1. They want everyone to explore, and that's fine. Imagine Timeless Isle with flying (it would be awful).


----------



## jacevy (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep.
I like monopoly.
Sometimes I also play poker with real cards!!!!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 6, 2014)

At the moment it's DayZ, WoW, Titanfall and just got Elder Scrolls Online too. =)


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 6, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> Yup, I do. Saeilfa#1679 if you wanted to add me.
> 
> There will be flying in 6.1. They want everyone to explore, and that's fine. Imagine Timeless Isle with flying (it would be awful).


Oh timeless flying, shoot me now. The only places you can't really fly are SM, Azuremyst and the newest content islands off pandaland.


----------



## rockethead (Apr 6, 2014)

i'm glad it's not just me sounds like we are all got the bug one way or other
what is the help line


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 6, 2014)

Nothing wrong with Timeless Isle. It's a fun PvP zone and it really shows where Blizzard is going with their world zones.

Just really wish the WoD beta would come out already though... I need to work out which tank I'm picking this time =O


----------



## frostblue (Apr 6, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> Yup, I do. Saeilfa#1679 if you wanted to add me.
> 
> There will be flying in 6.1. They want everyone to explore, and that's fine. Imagine Timeless Isle with flying (it would be awful).



yeh i know with 6.1 they should hopefully allow flying, but until then it will just be a pain, but then again i mostly think that because it will mean my gatherer alts will take longer to gather all the mats to raise my other professions, just an annoyance, and as for timeless isle.. i found it got dull easily, and truth be told i ended up using my flying mount to get to the higher areas anyway, usually a risk but quicker. tight rope chest was cool though.




notechistiger said:


> Nothing wrong with Timeless Isle. It's a fun PvP zone and it really shows where Blizzard is going with their world zones.



never was a big fan of isle pvp, but on a pve realm i hardly did it, i mostly just treated the isle as a gear catch up for alts, along with a few novelty pets/items chucked in, however i am looking forward to the new world pvp zone, used to love wintergrasp battles.




rockethead said:


> i'm glad it's not just me sounds like we are all got the bug one way or other





rockethead said:


> what is the help line


 
there is no help, your damned for all eternity. however there is a club with free mana biscuits.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 6, 2014)

I used to like Starcraft back in the day hehe. Would love to play Skyrim but just don't have the time


----------



## Tinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Battle Pirates.

Playing a bit of Tinanfall

Thinking of giving Eve Online a go, (would be interested in others thoughts).


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 7, 2014)

DK's are getting nerfed to the shathaus. *cries*


----------



## jacorin (Apr 7, 2014)

not a WoW player.... but play WoT and WT though....and hoping to get into the Armoured Warfare Beta test


----------



## Vixen (Apr 7, 2014)

jacorin said:


> not a WoW player.... but play WoT and WT though....and hoping to get into the Armoured Warfare Beta test



WoT is great too.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 7, 2014)

do you play Vix?? NA or SEA?? and what's your IGN??


----------



## Varanoidea (Apr 7, 2014)

I played it with a few friends but didn't like it. Played alot of gw2 though but I quit that just after the living story stuff came out.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow became a faceroll fest after wrath hit, naxx v2 - joke. I quit at the end of wrath, sold account, came back in MOP with new account, went high in arena, had some fun in the world pvp on timeless isle, then back to the noob fest and sold account again - the game will never be the same for me, but I'm glad it's being tailored better for new players and casual players now, it's a fun game!

I play some casual D3 thesedays when I can be bothered, but that's it.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 7, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> Wow became a faceroll fest after wrath hit, naxx v2 - joke. I quit at the end of wrath, sold account, came back in MOP with new account, went high in arena, had some fun in the world pvp on timeless isle, then back to the noob fest and sold account again - the game will never be the same for me, but I'm glad it's being tailored better for new players and casual players now, it's a fun game!
> 
> I play some casual D3 thesedays when I can be bothered, but that's it.



Pretty much summed up my wow time. On an off with arena since BC and also raided all the way through wrath. Gave up after that, it because a totally different game. BC was a great expansion but after that it mostly became trivial. 

Introduction of pug raids and heroic modes made the game feel more needy, after spending many hour during vanilla and BC in a great guilds with a decent raiding team i couldnt do it any other way. Could find a decent guild that raided 3-4 nights a week and actually made progression, stuck on the same boss week after week and raids only going for 3-4 hrs at most also made it a lot harder to keep playing. Previous guilds we raided 3-4 nights with a core group and actually stayed till we killed the boss, even if we had to reclear trash 2-3 times.


Rick


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah got pretty crap, lost it's sense of community and whatnot, I think ulduar was the last good raid ever done - I did enjoy that.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 7, 2014)

Asharee133 said:


> DK's are getting nerfed to the shathaus. *cries*



They are? o.o


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 7, 2014)

Gw2


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 7, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> They are? o.o


New patch notes said health and some of our attacks are getting nerfed.


----------



## frostblue (Apr 7, 2014)

Asharee133 said:


> New patch notes said health and some of our attacks are getting nerfed.



yeh but all stats are getting nerfed to the ground, and heals in general are getting nerfed, so it would be unfair if dks stayed the same, since with their heals and absorbs at their current levels they would be even more unstoppable. though i mostly focus on the tank side of dks.. no idea how dps will go.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 7, 2014)

Asharee133 said:


> New patch notes said health and some of our attacks are getting nerfed.



Can't really call anything a nerf at the moment, since EVERYTHING is changing. Just have to see in beta really how it looks =)


----------



## Beans (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm excited want it come out already! And I agree they are giving everyone a bit of a nerf and it's kind of needed XD 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a recovering addict, World of Warcrack.. what a trip that was; no refund on being a gnome warlock for 5 years.. Probably one of the most known on Bronzebeard too


----------



## frostblue (Apr 9, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> I am a recovering addict, World of Warcrack.. what a trip that was; no refund on being a gnome warlock for 5 years.. Probably one of the most known on Bronzebeard too



i always found it hard to be taken seriously as a gnome warlock. granted the pink mohawk did not help but still, being at butt height with everyone else just takes away from the whole master of darkness demons and fire feel and leads to constant mocking of my lock :evil:


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2014)

frostblue said:


> i always found it hard to be taken seriously as a gnome warlock. granted the pink mohawk did not help but still, being at butt height with everyone else just takes away from the whole master of darkness demons and fire feel and leads to constant mocking of my lock :evil:



That and the constant punting and why do people assume gnomes are dirty !!! 

TBH rolled gnome for the ability to escape traps, be a small unnoticeable target, hide in bushes, spawn inside horde players (their mounts especially)


----------



## frostblue (Apr 9, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> That and the constant punting and why do people assume gnomes are dirty !!!
> 
> TBH rolled gnome for the ability to escape traps, be a small unnoticeable target, hide in bushes, spawn inside horde players (their mounts especially)



yes i forgot about the punting jokes, it got to the point where my gnome lock would be kicked out of parties/raids then just invited again because my old GM figured that was the closest he could get to kicking me. hiding was always fun, though i do wish you could turn off your name plate to other players, would give the small races too much of an advantage in pvp though i suppose, i enjoyed psyching mates out while raiding by standing right inside them, seemed to bother them to no end


----------



## Varanoidea (Apr 9, 2014)

Man, I want to play an mmo again. But I don't want to play wow because..well..its wow. I don't want to play GW2 because zhaitan sucked and they aren't doing any more dragons just that living story crap and I don't want to play elder scrolls because it seems repetitive and cliche. Time for some MIIINECRAFT!


----------



## Beans (Apr 10, 2014)

God I just want warlords to come out already. Theres really not much left to do with Mists right now :<

Anyone here from Barthilas?


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 12, 2014)

frostblue said:


> yeh but all stats are getting nerfed to the ground, and heals in general are getting nerfed, so it would be unfair if dks stayed the same, since with their heals and absorbs at their current levels they would be even more unstoppable. though i mostly focus on the tank side of dks.. no idea how dps will go.



I didn't really word myself right, I know everything else is getting dropped a heap too.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 12, 2014)

[MENTION=37722]Rogue5861[/MENTION] Plants vs Zombies!!! *thumbs up* I had only one achievement to go when Steam decided it hated me and kept crashing. Thought pvz2 on iphone would soothe my soul - alas no.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lawra said:


> [MENTION=37722]Rogue5861[/MENTION] Plants vs Zombies!!! *thumbs up* I had only one achievement to go when Steam decided it hated me and kept crashing. Thought pvz2 on iphone would soothe my soul - alas no.



Yea its pretty good. Just brought a ps4 so will probably rest it till they release it on playstation.


Rick


----------



## Rhaenys (Apr 12, 2014)

<-- Resto Druid on Mal'ganis


----------



## frostblue (Apr 12, 2014)

Asharee133 said:


> I didn't really word myself right, I know everything else is getting dropped a heap too.



ah ok fair enough, yeh it does suck, i think the nerf to army was uncalled for, always loved that, i remember during lich getting like 25 dks in a 40 man raid (faction leader killing) and just all popping army at once, was laggy as hell but good times. I am annoyed they are taking away so many of the different hunter pet buffs.. basically means there is no point to getting 2/3 of them now.


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 13, 2014)

Lack of good MMO ? There are plenty of Adventures in nature (like herping or hiking) or Dungeons and Dragons FTW


----------



## frostblue (Apr 13, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> Lack of good MMO ? There are plenty of Adventures in nature (like herping or hiking) or Dungeons and Dragons FTW



or combine the two, just have to deal with the fact our native "dragons" do not breath fire. when it gets down to it real life is just a very slow MMO where you only level once a year, on the upside your not as likely to be killed by some other player while exploring.


----------



## Beans (Apr 13, 2014)

frostblue said:


> or combine the two, just have to deal with the fact our native "dragons" do not breath fire. when it gets down to it real life is just a very slow MMO where you only level once a year, on the upside your not as likely to be killed by some other player while exploring.




I dunno, have you heard about all the murders and rapes happening lately? People are going crazy.


----------



## frostblue (Apr 13, 2014)

Beans said:


> I dunno, have you heard about all the murders and rapes happening lately? People are going crazy.



its the GM's being slack, they take forever to address any complaints, still real life has got some pretty good graphics, npc's seem to have really bad AI though, most of them seem really dumb.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 13, 2014)

LoL and HoN


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 13, 2014)

sissyboy-troll hunter touchit-dranei shaman on saurfang
boardalot-orc warrior both on Bathilas

use to play a fair bit, now don't really bother it's pretty bad atm poorly designed MOP expac killed pvp as it was the game in my opinion died at BC expac when pvp was fun and not just spamming stuns as it is now. I do play but it's rarity just logging on for few hours to troll


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Apr 15, 2014)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 15, 2014)

a little game called Eldevin has been great for me lately. Its not everyones cup of tea as its pretty much a Runescape clone, but I find it enjoyable 

Waiting for:
Greed Monger
Astral Terra

Check them out if you like the crafting/sandbox style


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2014)

Played Diddy Kong Racing for a while, i ran over a frog and released the trapped character called Drumstick!

All jokes aside you guys are talking a different language....makes me feel old!!


----------



## frostblue (Apr 15, 2014)

cement said:


> Played Diddy Kong Racing for a while, i ran over a frog and released the trapped character called Drumstick!
> 
> All jokes aside you guys are talking a different language....makes me feel old!!



did you play diddy kong 15 kmh under the limit with your blinkers on?

its all the lingo in most online games, while some is universal others are game specific, so it is not you being old, its just us damn whipper snappers making up secret languages to confuse you so you will be too scared to yell at us to get off your lawn.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2014)

frostblue said:


> did you play diddy kong 15 kmh under the limit with your blinkers on?
> 
> its all the lingo in most online games, while some is universal others are game specific, so it is not you being old, its just us damn whipper snappers making up secret languages to confuse you so you will be too scared to yell at us to get off your lawn.



Haha! Good one!
Hey, I didn't think you youngens even went outside anymore


----------



## Brad26 (Apr 16, 2014)

I play wow


----------



## jacorin (Apr 16, 2014)

cement said:


> Haha! Good one!
> Hey, I didn't think you youngens even went outside anymore



if they do go outside....it's wearing a hoodie(up) and pants(down)........why is beyond me...wearing their pants like that means they're available for sex,so in reality they are prostitutes....


----------



## frostblue (Apr 16, 2014)

cement said:


> Haha! Good one!
> Hey, I didn't think you youngens even went outside anymore



thanks to modern technology we do not even have to go outside to annoy the oldies now, what with this newfangled inter-webs and all.



Brad26 said:


> I play wow



and another one joins the club!


----------



## Shane09 (Apr 16, 2014)

My partner and I play WoW, Diablo 3 and LoL at the moment. Really looking forward to Wildstar and Heroes of the Storm


----------



## cement (Apr 17, 2014)

frostblue said:


> thanks to modern technology we do not even have to go outside to annoy the oldies now, what with this newfangled inter-webs and all.



Just when things were getting peaceful.......


----------



## Virides (Apr 17, 2014)

Used to play WoW, I was the guild tank and I played Mists of Pandaria... but by the time 5.1 was out I was burned out and boss fights were just soooooo damn long. You would spend all night doing 20min attempts just to fail because of stupid stuff. And being in Aus you have to contend with lag.

I play D3 now, much better since it is jump on and play, no preparing for a whole week then waiting for 10 ppl to be on and super long nights.

If I ever went back, I would have to probably shoot myself...

I appreciate the genre though, just WoW has gone too far and it is no fun anymore, felt like a job (that I never got paid for).


----------



## frostblue (Apr 17, 2014)

Virides said:


> Used to play WoW, I was the guild tank and I played Mists of Pandaria... but by the time 5.1 was out I was burned out and boss fights were just soooooo damn long. You would spend all night doing 20min attempts just to fail because of stupid stuff. And being in Aus you have to contend with lag.
> 
> I play D3 now, much better since it is jump on and play, no preparing for a whole week then waiting for 10 ppl to be on and super long nights.
> 
> ...



oh the lag..i can fully understand that, before mists the last time i played was lich king, so when i did start raiding in mists i noticed how some fights were so much longer then i was used to, not even harder just longer, lead me to burn out on raiding a lot quicker then i ever had before, i let my subscription run out months ago and the only thing that would bring me back is the questing or various other side-activity's, no real interest in raiding for a very long time.

you summed most of it up really, sometimes it feels like a chore/job, and hen that happens its no longer fun.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 17, 2014)

Lag in wow can be fixed via a registry edit on packet data, i went from 120ms down to 20-30ms


Rick


----------



## Virides (Apr 17, 2014)

Yea I did that, it helps a lot, but for some it just can't help them. Some of the DPS were in the country. But it wasn't just lag, it was timing out, drop outs, power outages, all that.

Then you also had the problem of consistent attendance. Sure life gets in the way, but it sometimes got frustrating.

When I enjoyed WoW, I actually enjoyed it even near the end. But it just turned into more menial/chore like play which feels like going to work on Mondays - every day lol.

For some people, the direction WoW is going is something they like - every update will have haters and fan boys/girls. I am just glad I got out while I could. I always got girlfriend aggro


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 17, 2014)

Virides said:


> Yea I did that, it helps a lot, but for some it just can't help them. Some of the DPS were in the country. But it wasn't just lag, it was timing out, drop outs, power outages, all that.
> 
> Then you also had the problem of consistent attendance. Sure life gets in the way, but it sometimes got frustrating.
> 
> ...



When i first started i was on a US server, raids were 4 times a week at 10:30am. Wasnt so bad when i was on afternoon shifts but things had to change. Got a 9-5 job and xfer to dath'remar when BC was released. Wow really lost its nack when WoTLK came out, as you said lots still play but for me that killed it.

Had 6 70s and got 4 up to 80, the amount of hours i sunk into that game were ridiculous. 4 t5 alts and 2 others in t6 gear.

Life beyond wow is a beautiful thing. I dont think i could return to another mmo fulltime, i enjoy the leveling and questing but end game is no longer for me.


Rick


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 17, 2014)

Hunter on Frostmourne! Only play to do my auctions these days though


----------

